# Cheap Cutters... ugh...



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

So I ordered my first cutter with my first order of cigars from Famous Smoke Shop. Got it, and it sat on my desk for about a week and half before I fired up on of my sticks. Went outside, opened it up to cut the cigar, once of the screws holding the body together fell out... I ended up holding it together while it mashed the end of my cigar with super dull blades. Famous replaced it (good customer service, replaced a cigar that was damaged as well). The new one came, just as dull. I was thinking of taking it apart and sharpening it with my ceramic honing rod.

Anyways, I decided to just shell out some cash for a good one. My Xikar Xi1 will be here Tuesday from CBid, and I can't wait!

The moral of the story is, saving money on inexpensive tools (be it cutters, humidors, lighters (with the exception of Ronsons)) just turns out to be more expensive. Go ahead and order the good stuff to begin with!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dull Cuts Drive Me Nuts!


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ive been using my $3 cheap plastic cutter for years and keep it sharp with ceramic rods from my spyderco sharpmaker.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

The moral of the story is, saving money on inexpensive tools (be it cutters, humidors, lighters (with the exception of Ronsons)) just turns out to be more expensive. Go ahead and order the good stuff to begin with!

Words of wisdom!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Quite simple. give up buying 3-5 nice smokes for a month and get a quality Cutter (Xikar) and or lighter (xikar) and you dont ever have to worry about dull cuts or faulty lighters. Why spend $10-$20 for a cigar and cut it with a $3 cutter? Please don't say because it does the same job because in the long run it doesn't.


----------



## Gurneymonkey (Aug 1, 2012)

I did the same things when first starting. I went through several $2-3 cheapies before I wised up & spent a little $ on quality. I have two excellent cutters that I use all the time now. A Xicar Xi1, & a surprisingly good for the price Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. Yes I know the Perfect cutter is for "noobs" but it works a charm so I don't care. Besides I really am a cigar noob:lol:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to take exception to some of the op.

Cheap and inexpensive may not always be the same. Poor quality is poor quality no mater what the cost is.

There are quality cutters and lighters on the market that are inexpensive. Ronson was mentioned already. Craftsman's Bench makes a decent V-cutter that has served me well for awhile along with the Cuban Crafters cutters. I have a Don Salvatore large ring gauge cutter (just over 64RG) that is several years old , cost under five bucks and cuts as well or better than when it was new.

If noobs and FOG's alike, spent more time researching products that have been reviewed here at Puff, more money could be spent buying cigars instead of junk. The slope for accessories is as steep as any other slope, and this posts makes me sound more sober than I am. 

Back to the cooler for me!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

I agree. I paid $20 for a bulletproof cutter from Drew Estate and I love it. Perfect cut every time!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

I've always been a firm believer of "buy it once, but it right." Price is one thing, but there are always good deals to be had. I like the "perfect cigar cutter" from cuban crafters.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Once you use the Xi1 you will love it and never use a cheap or semi cheap cutter again! If I'm going somewhere I plan on smoking or there to be cigars there I bring my Xi1. People laugh but then they are asking for a cut. I find that the little tiny worthless (coin or lighter?) pocket fits my xikar cutter perfectly and keeps it from scratching or being scratched my anything else my pockets.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

You guys make a great point; there are always exceptions to the rules. I guess I was more referring to the cheap in quality cutters rather than simply cheap in price.

It's that way in anything you do though. And I've learned the lesson in other hobbies. "You get what you pay for" is, however, a good rule to follow most of the time.

Either way, I'll throw that cheapo cutter in my truck in case there is every a cigar emergency (although cutting a small X on the cap with a sharp pocket knife usually works fine). But I'm excited to give my Xikar a try... now to just pick a cigar to cut with it.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

A Xikar cutter and lighter were the best investment ive made in this hobby along with setting up my small coolidor instead of wasting money on several small humis


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

I would love to invest on a xikar. But things like this just disappear from my desk/pocket like magic.

So a $2 cutter is just fine. Before it becomes dull it will be lost.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

eddyeddy said:


> I would love to invest on a xikar. But things like this just disappear from my desk/pocket like magic.
> 
> So a $2 cutter is just fine. Before it becomes dull it will be lost.


This is another and legitimate way of looking at this whole accessory business. I like elegant (and usually as a result at least a little more expensive) tools, but we each have to know how our lives work and whether it makes sense to have something that will likely be lost or destroyed before it has a chance to wear out. This too is wisdom!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I am finding cutters more and more annoying myself. I tend to cut and peel with my swiss army knife lately, or use a punch and chew it open a bit as I smoke. Perhaps I am slightly cavemanish, but it works every time and doesn't smash the wrapper open.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

SilverStreak said:


> I've always been a firm believer of "buy it once, but it right." Price is one thing, but there are always good deals to be had. I like the "perfect cigar cutter" from cuban crafters.


Wow, that cutter's $5.99 and guarenteed forever. Nice
But I'll lose it
Had a punch. Lost it.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

I grabbed a Xikar Xi for $25 and it's already paid for itself, considering that cheapie $2 cutters only last about 1 week before needing replacement. The Xi gives me the cut I intend every time. No worries about damaging the stick & it feels good in my hand. Lifetime warranty is the icing on the cake. Do yourself a favor and buy one ( or other quality cutter ) you will not regret it!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Got my Xikar today, but didn't get a chance to test it on a cigar. But just by feel it is 10x sharper than my cheapo cutter. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

eddyeddy said:


> I would love to invest on a xikar. But things like this just disappear from my desk/pocket like magic.
> 
> So a $2 cutter is just fine. Before it becomes dull it will be lost.


That's a good point. I used to lose anything I'd carry with me, but I've gotten a lot better at it. Everything I carry daily goes in my pocket in the morning and gets set on my desk before bed. A good routine has helped a lot. Also, I try not to let people borrow stuff, lol.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I will chime in and say your method is just as important as the tool. I was having a hell of a time with a Palio but just had to make a much shallowed cut. The Cuban Crafters cutter (same one Wil mentioned) is a steal at $12. Low price does not ensure low quality, just as high price doesn't guarantee quality. Deals are out there. The best part about the perfect cutter is when you are smoking with friends that are new. It is perfect for people that may be unfamiliar with how much to cut off. Brought one to a party yesterday, 3 noob cuts, 3 perfect cuts!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I swear by my Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been using a Colibri and a Tonino Lamborghini cutter for a bit now. But heard really good things about the Cuban Crafters cutter!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

those plastic cigar cutters are the worst.. had one break on me the other day and ended up using a sharp pair of curved grooming scissors ha.. 

but check this, just bought a brand new Xikar xi2 cutter.. i used it twice and the blades chipped each time and then the button got stuck down.. total mess and i'm lucky i didn't ingest the fragments of metal.. just received the replacement in the mail (after postage to get it to them).. and rubbing my fingers against the blades it doesn't really feel sharp??? will be trying it today and tonight and if this one sucks i'll be trying to get my money back to invest in a more simple design like cigar scissors which seem to be good enough.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Never heard of a Xikar cutter having blade problems like that, but I have always been suspicious of the spring loaded switch. In general I look for simple products for tasks like this where bells and whistles only amount to more that can break. Could be, they had a bad batch of blades...

I think in general Xikar over-engineers its products. I've had 3 of their lighters and only 1 has worked from the beginning without going back to them for replacement, one of them twice! I've looked at their cutters and just don't want something so complex just to cut a cigar. Same thing for their spring-loaded punch -- I kick myself for not remembering the lesson when I bought that one! Punches good, but never ejects the cap properly.

The Cuban Crafters cutter is very good for the price. Not as well made as a Palio, but close enough for the price difference. I like that it both sets the depth of the cut for regular cigars and has the hole to allow cutting a torpedo/perfecto too, but if, for example, you wanted to cut a little more off that torpedo head (or wanted to cut back the foot), you couldn't do it. Personally, I found the carbon fiber Palio and I have used nothing but (for cutting, I still use a punch too) ever since.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As Hilman calls it, I present my Cheapskate Combo! Under $15 but rugged enough for every day carry.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a couple plastic freebie cutters that haven't really given me a problem. and a couple cheapo punches too, same deal. i also use a pocketknife on occasion.
I also use a regular bic lighter & have never used a hard flame so i really couldn't say what i am missing.
I am way more interested in cigars than accessories so i spend my money accordingly


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Heartsandspades said:


> i used it twice and the blades chipped each time and then the button got stuck down.. total mess and i'm lucky i didn't ingest the fragments of metal.. just received the replacement in the mail (after postage to get it to them).. and rubbing my fingers against the blades it doesn't really feel sharp???


You can take a Xikar to any distributor and they should swap it out for you. No reason to pay for shipping unless you don't have anyone nearby with the same model. This is the first I've heard of this problem about the blade chipping. Wonder if it was already cracked or damaged from shipping or assembly and the pieces just fell off when you tried using it. I've avoided the Xikar cutter because I just don't like the style but I'll probably get one eventually due to their usual good reviews.



Quine said:


> I've had 3 of their lighters and only 1 has worked from the beginning without going back to them for replacement, one of them twice! I've looked at their cutters and just don't want something so complex just to cut a cigar.
> 
> The Cuban Crafters cutter is very good for the price. Not as well made as a Palio, but close enough for the price difference. I like that it both sets the depth of the cut for regular cigars and has the hole to allow cutting a torpedo/perfecto too, but if, for example, you wanted to cut a little more off that torpedo head (or wanted to cut back the foot), you couldn't do it.


Most problems with lighters stem from the fuel used. Was the Lighter just not lighting? I have much better success when I purge it before refilling, and use the right stuff. I bought my Xikar lighter used, have dropped it a million times and it never fails to light if there is fuel in there. I love it.

I have the CC and the Palio. The CC is a much higher build quality IMO. Palio feels like I am about to tear it apart, it flexes easily and there is no way it would survive a rough handling or drop. I could probably rip it apart with one hand (not a giant strong hand either). The CC is built like a tank and can handle abuse. Palio is sharper but I get better cuts with the CC though. The issue with a torpedo or any shape is to just cut again if you don't like the depth. I've never cut the foot of a cigar with a cutter so haven't run into that problem. Are you talking about Shaggy foot type cigars or for some other reason?


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I did extensive looking into cutters before buying one and after reading tons of good reviews and not a single bad one the "Cuban Crafters" I bought one. Every time I cut a cigar my love for it gets deeper. Not a single regret! I am very monogamist with it. Best $12 dollars I ever spent!

Even if you do want to cut more off a torpedo it is possible. Maybe not as convenient as a cutter without a back but it can been done. Like mentioned before it is "inexpensive" but by no means cheap!


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> As Hilman calls it, I present my Cheapskate Combo! Under $15 but rugged enough for every day carry.


Could not agree more... I use the exact same lighter/cutter combo


----------



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

hmmm, i got a colibri cutter from cigars int. ive had it a while now, and it does seem like its duller than when new, what can i use to sharpen it??? i know its not a expensive cutter (20bux). but i like it and would like to keep it sharp.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

got the replacement xikar xi2 in the mail today and it works just fine!, prob not as sharp as it could be but after cutting 3-4 cigars for myself and my buddy each one was just right!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the punch on the bottom of my torch. For some reason even my cc perfect cut doesn't work so well except on torps


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Most problems with lighters stem from the fuel used. Was the Lighter just not lighting? I have much better success when I purge it before refilling, and use the right stuff. I bought my Xikar lighter used, have dropped it a million times and it never fails to light if there is fuel in there. I love it.


I used only Xikar fuel or an even higher quality 5x distilled. Can't remember the name at the moment, comes in a black can. So it wasn't the fuel.



Cigar Noob said:


> I have the CC and the Palio. The CC is a much higher build quality IMO. Palio feels like I am about to tear it apart, it flexes easily and there is no way it would survive a rough handling or drop. I could probably rip it apart with one hand (not a giant strong hand either). The CC is built like a tank and can handle abuse. Palio is sharper but I get better cuts with the CC though. The issue with a torpedo or any shape is to just cut again if you don't like the depth. I've never cut the foot of a cigar with a cutter so haven't run into that problem. Are you talking about Shaggy foot type cigars or for some other reason?


Interesting... I realize the carbon fiber doesn't feel as unbreakable as steel, but it is actually a pretty strong material and the fit/finish of the Palio is of much higher quality IMHO than the CC. The Palio slides smoothly without any wobble in any direction. It just feels better built to me, and it is lighter than the CC too. Still, nothing wrong with the CC cutter, and everyone should use what they are comfortable using.

As for cutting the foot, it happens because sometimes I have to let a cigar go out -- might be called away from my smoking seat on the porch. When this happens it is sometimes nicer to cut a bit off the foot to get rid of the ash and expose unburnt tobacco to re-light. I don't do this if the stick goes out while I'm still smoking, but if I have to put it down for a while it can taste better to relight this way.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I could be wrong, often am... but the Palio isn't actual carbon fiber, it's just a "carbon fiber look." If they made one out of actual carbon fiber, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! I have the Xikar carbon fiber cutter, and it's got actual carbon fiber. It's a _fantastic_ cutter, sharpest cut yet, even outperforms my Palio lately.

Here's my trio:










I recommend the Xikar or Palio as your premium, reliable, perfect cutter. I use the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter when I'm out and about, so that if I lose it, it can be replaced without much expense.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

i have a cheap plastic cutter that I got from Amazon that had good reviews (always read the reviews!) and it has worked perfectly every time.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I could be wrong, often am... but the Palio isn't actual carbon fiber, it's just a "carbon fiber look." If they made one out of actual carbon fiber, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! I have the Xikar carbon fiber cutter, and it's got actual carbon fiber. It's a _fantastic_ cutter, sharpest cut yet, even outperforms my Palio lately.


Interesting... Their marketing _says_ carbon fiber. It feels like carbon fiber (about the right weight), but it could be a carbon fiber sheath wrapped around some cheaper plastic that actually holds the blades I don't know. From the looks of it I have the same one you do. I just looked again at the web site (Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories) and the product description certainly suggests that it is carbon fiber. I have the fourth one down the page. Looks the same as in your picture.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice CF collection there Derek!

I wanted to provide an update since I've had a chance to use my Xikar Xi1. I have to say, the blades don't feel that sharp to the touch (although significantly sharper than my cheapo cutter). However, it cuts outstanding! I've had about 3 cigars myself, but cut 5 or so with and it's worked great every time. No way I could go back to that other cutter now, probably not even for emergencies.

If anyone is on the fence about picking up a Xikar cutter, I have to say go for it! Based on it's performance so far, I don't have a single regret. And from what I've heard, Xikar is great to deal with if there ever is a problem.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

The Palio is not carbon fiber at all. Just carbon fiber look composite. Still a great cutter, but no real CF in that bad boy. Did you read the fine print under the description on heartfelts site? It says: 
"The Carbon Fiber Palio is not made of carbon fiber, it is made of a state of the art engineering polymer that has the appearance of Carbon Fiber. The finish compares to carbon fiber interiors in luxury and sport cars. " The same goes for the burl wood model.

That said Palio is my cutter of choice. I have a bunch and always use the Palio.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I just invested in my first "good" cigar cutter. A Xikar Ultra Slim Gunmetal. A great cutter and can be had for around $20 in CBid. Xikar will also send you a free leather sheath for your cutter/lighter when you register your product online. Not sure it its a new deal or not, but figure I'd let you guys know.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Joe, you are right of course, the Palio is not carbon fiber, and for that matter the burl one isn't burl (apparantly) either! Too bad! Still, as you point out the blades seem sharper than those of any other cutter, and the smoothness of the action (no wobble) makes the cuts cleaner than any other (admittedly cheap) cutters I have. Will still use it faithfully even if it won't stop bullets!


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

out of curiosity, who is willing to take their cuter apart and see how well the blades cut something like thin magazine paper to test sharpness?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

sean373 said:


> out of curiosity, who is willing to take their cuter apart and see how well the blades cut something like thin magazine paper to test sharpness?


I have tested my CC Perfecto cutter three or four times a day for about a year now, and if anything, it seems to get sharper with age (kind of like me) Besides, to take one of these apart would ruin it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There are a few outstanding deals in our hobby.

1. The PDR Oscuro
2. Kitty Litter
3. The Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter.

None of these can be beat for the price, and can often beat out other, more expensive options hands down.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There are a few outstanding deals in our hobby.
> 
> 1. The PDR Oscuro
> 2. Kitty Litter
> ...


What is this "Kitty Litter" you speak of? oke: :biggrin:



sean373 said:


> out of curiosity, who is willing to take their cuter apart and see how well the blades cut something like thin magazine paper to test sharpness?


No need to ruin a good cutter but if you talk to a couple members that have used them or read reviews on the item you will see that are mostly positive. I don't have experience with one so I can't say personally but from what I've read they are a lot of bang for your buck. GL!


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

palio over anything.


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

Your post intrigues me. Mostly because I need a cutter and I have four cats.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There are a few outstanding deals in our hobby.
> 
> 1. The PDR Oscuro
> 2. Kitty Litter
> ...


----------

